# I bet I'm getting cheated on



## bell (Jul 10, 2011)

I am a SAHM, I do work two days out of the week, just a few hours at the mall. My hubs has a job that requires him to wear a pager to be contacted. Bc he cannot take cell phones inside many of the areas he works. 

He never calls or text me during the day, not even when I'm at work. Sometimes he doesn't return my pages, emails, or text.

But he will spend a lot of time on his phone with other people from work, texting, playing word games, chess, and emailing.

His average time at the office/lab is until late in the evening 7 or 8.

He goes into work on a Sunday at 9 a.m, not his usual hours, and when I call him, page, and email hmi since 1:30, I don't get anything back.

Finally he calls me from this lab that I previously recorded in my contact list as his female co-workers lab. And claims he NEVER received any of those pages, just the one email on his phone. 

I know I mentioned a female co-worker, but I also wonder if he has EA or he is possibly closet gay.

DOES THIS SOUND FAMILIAR?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I hope you lose your bet. 

But why would you think he is a closet gay?


----------



## flyfishdoc (Oct 21, 2012)

Trust your gut instinct.....I didn't at first...which I had bustedvthem sooner


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

There are alot of red flags you can also look for;

*picking fights over stupid stuff
*less sex or even more then usual sex
*runs into the shower when getting home
* close down windows on compoter when you enter room
* walks out of room to take calls
* dresses better and smells better when off to work
* has a friend he spend more time with then you
* gaurds cell phone versus leaving it laying around


----------

